# ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE



## ErwinE (7. Juli 2015)

*ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Tag Zusammen,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen (ja auch vor der Tropenhitze) das Problem das ich fast Regelmäßig Starke Frameeinbrüche habe. Ich habe mal so nachgeschaut was mein Prozessor so macht mit der Taktrate und der Temperatur. Und dann ist mir aufgefallen das sich der Prozessor (FX 6100) von den 3,5 GhZ auf 1,33 Ghz runtertaktet. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist die Core Voltage auch nicht bei den Standart 1,1-1,3V sonder bei 0,8V. 
Die Prozessor Temperatur liegt bei guten 50-57*C bei Vollast (Prime95). 

Also habe ich den Rechner mal aufgemacht und nachgeguckt was es sein könnte. Und dann ist mir aufgefallen das meine Spannungswandler extrem heiß sind.
Also habe ich mir die Passiv aufklebkühler gekauft und draufgepackt. 
Das problem ist das einer immernoch viel zu heiß ist und die CPU immernoch nach einer Zeit runtertaktet.

Ich habe das Zalman Z9 Plus gehäuse und habe die Lüfter schon in jeglicher Konstellation umgebaut. Nichts hilft die Temperatur unten zu halten. Normal ist ja vorne und unten Luft rein und oben und hinten raus. Aber auch das bringt nichts. 
Wie oben schon beschrieben ist habe ich das ASUS M5A78L-M Mainboard. Als CPU Kühler habe ich den bequiet Shadowrock 2 Lüfter.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich machen kann außer mir ein neues Gehäuse oder Mainboard zu kaufen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten 

MfG 
Erwin


----------



## Gentlem4n (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Hast du schon einen Lüfter direkt auf die Spannungswandler gerichtet?


----------



## ErwinE (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Ja habe ich und dann blieb die Leistung konstant gut, aber das kann ich ja nicht auf dauer so lassen da ich das gehäuse dann nicht zumachen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Für AM3 sollte man eher TopBlow-Kühler verwenden.

be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## retroelch (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Mit Tools wie Aida64  kannst du die Temperatur der Spannungswandler messen.
Bitte schick mal ein Bild mit, denn viele denken dass die *Fasen* die *Spannungswandler* sind, allerdings ist es fast Sinn frei diese zu Kühlen, da sie selber so gut wie nie Kritische Temperaturen erreichen.
Noch hinzu ist bei den *FX CPUs* immer rätlich ein Mainboard mit *gekühlten Spannungswandlern* zu nutzen und einen *Top-Blow* Kühler zu verwenden, da die *Spannungswandler* dafür bekannt sind zu überhitzten.

Bei dem angehängtem bild habe ich die zu kühlenden Spannungswandler rot umrandet, die 5 Fasen zur Stromversorgung des Prozessors Blau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Ist eben leider ein gängiges Problem bei AMD, das man bei Intel nicht hat. Dort ist ja auch mit Haswell ein Teil der Spannungswandler direkt in der CPU.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Was du auch noch machen könntest wär undervolting. Damit wird die CPU und die SpaWa nicht mehr so warm.

EDIT: 





DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist eben leider ein gängiges Problem bei AMD, das man bei Intel nicht hat. Dort ist ja auch mit Haswell ein Teil der Spannungswandler direkt in der CPU.



 Ob AMD die Schuld trifft oder eher die Boardpartner?


----------



## ErwinE (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

oh okay, dann habe ich die Passivkühler auf die Fasen geklebt. Aber genau der mittlere der 5 ist so extrem heiß. 


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, das Angebot für 20€ ist eigentlich top aber ich weiß nicht wohin mit dem alten. Der ist jetzt auch nicht gerade der schlechteste. 
Mfg


----------



## Gentlem4n (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Kannst du vielleicht einen kleineren Lüfter da unterbringen:
LÃ¼fter mit Rahmenbreite: 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten ist Untervolten eine Option.


----------



## ErwinE (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Wie bekomme ich das den genau hin ? Ich schätze im Bios aber da wüsste ich ehrlich gesaht nicht wo :o


----------



## Brehministrator (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist eben leider ein gängiges Problem bei AMD, das man bei Intel nicht hat. Dort ist ja auch mit Haswell ein Teil der Spannungswandler direkt in der CPU.



Ab Intels Skylake sind übrigens die Spannungswandler wieder komplett auf dem Mainboard, das war sozusagen nur ein kurzes Intermezzo seitens Intel, die zum Teil in die CPU zu verfrachten 

Wie oben schon geschrieben: AMD kann dafür nichts. Es gibt ja auch Boards mit guter Spannungswandler-Kühlllösung (z.B. mit ringförmig umlaufender Heatpipe), wo selbst mit einem Tower-Kühler die Spannungswandler-Temperaturen im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ob AMD die Schuld trifft oder eher die Boardpartner?



Teils teils. Die FX-CPUs ziehn ja auch deutlich mehr Strom als die von Intel. Aber das soll sich mit Zen ja auch ändern.


----------



## freezy94 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Datte den Vorgänger ohne USB3 mit einem Phenom II x6. Da war das Board ebenfall schon mies, das meckert schon bei einem Phenom II x4 an den Spannungswandlern.
Das Board ist einfach viel zu unterdimensioniert. Entweder du kaufst dir einen ordentlichen Top-Blow-Kühler oder rüstest auf ein besseres Board mit ordentlich viel Phasen und deutlich mehr Spannungswandlern.


----------



## retroelch (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



ErwinE schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, das Angebot für 20€ ist eigentlich top aber ich weiß nicht wohin mit dem alten. Der ist jetzt auch nicht gerade der schlechteste.





Welchen Kühler besitzt du denn, eventuell könnten wir ja auch einen Tauschhandel durchführen. ^^

*PS:* Notfalls findet sich bestimmt auch ein anderer Kompromiss.


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



retroelch schrieb:


> Welchen Kühler besitzt du denn, eventuell könnten wir ja auch einen Tauschhandel durchführen. ^^
> 
> *PS:* Notfalls findet sich bestimmt auch ein anderer Kompromiss.



Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, das Handeln ausserhalb des Marktplatzes gegen die Forumsregeln verstößt.

Zitat:
*2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur* 
 Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet. Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum  verboten. Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage  nach Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen. 
 Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die  Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken  eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur  ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt. Entsprechendes gilt für ausdrückliche  Kaufgesuche.


----------



## ErwinE (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Ich hab ja gesagt ich habe den BeQuiet Shadowrock 2 Kühler. Der günstigste bei Geizhals kostet 37,50€.


----------



## fxler (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Teils teils. Die FX-CPUs ziehn ja auch deutlich mehr Strom als die von Intel. Aber das soll sich mit Zen ja auch ändern.



Immer diese hardcore Intel-F.......
Merkt man immer daran wenn direkt Sachen von AMD neben die von Intel gestellt werden.
Sag doch einfach das die FX-Cpus viel Strom ziehen, was bringt dem TE die Info dass das mehr als bei Intel ist.


----------



## retroelch (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, das Handeln ausserhalb des Marktplatzes gegen die Forumsregeln verstößt.
> 
> Zitat:
> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> ...



Verdammt, hatte ich vergessen... Tut mir leid... ich gehe mich in meinen Keller selber züchtigen


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*



fxler schrieb:


> Immer diese hardcore Intel-F.......



Ich hab nichts gegen AMD. Ich warte ja auch darauf, das Zen endlich wieder mit Intel leitungsmäßig konkurieren kann.


----------



## Gentlem4n (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Schau mal in dein Handbuch, da gibts irgendwo ein EIntrag für Voltage für CPU und NB (Northbridge) einstellen. Senke diese schrittweise und schau ob der Rechner noch stabil läuft (Stichwort Prime95). Sollten aber auch genügend hilfreiche Threads hier im Forum existieren.


----------



## ErwinE (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 Spannungswandler wird zu heiß! HILFE*

Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe Leute


----------

